# CYCLONE COASTER 12th ANNUAL free SWAPMEET - Sunday May 4th 2014 - 7am - 10:30am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 20, 2014)

*Yes - for all that have been asking - the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET will be the same day as our CC SUNDAY RIDE - Sunday MAY 4th 2014 - the ride will start a half an hour later than our normal start time from Portfolio Coffeehouse ( where ALL the CC rides start from ) AFTER the FREE SWAPMEET @ 11:00am - NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot - this allows more space for the vendors - Space is LIMITED & the PIKE Restuarant & Bar will be opening early for us as usual to serve breakfast & a full open bar - NICE - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank  *


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice! I'll be there!


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2014)

*Um If you want me to delete I will*

but do all the colors and graphics make anyone else have seizures?

I want to go on a ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 20, 2014)

*As long as I'm in the will .... lol*



bike said:


> but do all the colors and graphics make anyone else have seizures?
> 
> I want to go on a ride!




Paul ..... I wanted to grab attention when I designed the poster initially ... SoCal culture at it's finest is the inspiration & sensationalism - Ed Roth - Social D - Etc. .... People remember it either way when I drop posters off around town too ... sorry for the irregular heartbeat Paul ... *Come one - come all for the most sensational presentation of prewar & postwar parts & bicycles ever seen this part of the century* ... Frank


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2014)

*Now I wanna*

be there!!!!!!!!

Plz everyone take pix for those of us still in snow!


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 20, 2014)

been scrapin and sweatin for every penny to make it on the april ride,and now you post this????
decisions,decisions.
you're killing me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 20, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> been scrapin and sweatin for every penny to make it on the april ride,and now you post this????
> decisions,decisions.
> you're killing me.




it's perfect Brian, the swap is right before the ride.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 20, 2014)

looks like a little more time to scrape and save is in order.then have to start all over again for the yosemite ride.


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 20, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> looks like a little more time to scrape and save is in order.then have to start all over again for the yosemite ride.




Brian, bring stuff to sell and you have both rides covered!

See you @ both!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2014)

*Brian ...*

*Yeah Brian bring some stuff down with you to the swapmeet - The CYCLONE COASTER swapmeets are always FREE to vend at - make sure you arrive early - spaces are first come - first serve - Parking lot is small BUT it is always quality over quantity it seems .... see you then ... Vend Vintage - Frank*


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 1, 2014)

*Say it isn't so!!!!!*

is the may ride still on? just read the facebook post and i want to cry.or just a cruel april fools prank?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> is the may ride still on? just read the facebook post and i want to cry.or just a cruel april fools prank?




I hope it is a joke, but I'm riding with or without Frank & Bernard!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 2, 2014)

swap sounds kool,but i guess i'll save my resources for the yosemite ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2014)

*FACEBOOK ride ifo WAS a APRIL FOOLS joke ......*



island schwinn said:


> is the may ride still on? just read the facebook post and i want to cry.or just a cruel april fools prank?




*THIS SUNDAY is ON ..... Weather is said to be 75 degrees & SUNNY for the ride day where we will ride a lap around the Long Beach Grand Prix race course .... good times 

The NEW ITEM from CYCLONE COASTER is our new STICKERS - The logo represents the "Skip tooth" logo seen on our CC website & CC baseball caps .... I had them made in 1.5" width for the seat tube decals like the old bicycle shops used to have for their bicycles & also in a 2" width for your bicycle fender or whatever -

GET YOUR STICKERS TODAY & REPRESENT 
CYCLONE COASTER STICKERS are 2 for $5.-   

OTHER COOL ITEMS
CYCLONE COASTER  T-shirts - $20.- ea.
CYCLONE COASTER Baseball Caps - $20.- ea.
CYCLONE COASTER Patches - $6.- ea.
& CYCLONE COASTER EMBROIDERED "Wings & Wheel Logo" Dickies Jackets ... Custom made to order with over 45,000 stitches on the back logo alone 

ITEMS AVAILABLE BEFORE THE CYCLONE COASTER SUNDAY RIDE .....

Yes ... Bernard called me yesterday after he posted the comment on FACEBOOK .. so to play it up I commented on it too .. some fell for it .. but most of you are quite savvy & figured it out quick  ... Just a joke .. that was correct today ... so no need to worry ... The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride LIVES ... & the CC free Swapmeet NEXT MONTH too ...

 We have worked with the city of Long Beach who has been a big supporter of the CYCLONE COASTER ride from the beginning ... The people that show up each month have been great & we have NEVER had a complaint since our humble beginnings in 2006 ... 

  To keep CYCLONE COASTER going simply abide by the same rules as you do when driving your car truck or motorcycle like you do already & we will have the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride for future bicycle collectors to enjoy too 

Ride Vintage 

Frank  *


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 2, 2014)

if wifey can get the friday before off,it might work.she had the day off,but cancelled when i told her the ride was off.she'll try again and we'll see what happens.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 3, 2014)

*Lets hope she can get it off ....*

April 1st get's the best of us sometimes ... hope to see you at the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET & ride next month .... Sunday May 4th 2014 ... 7am - 10:30am - followed by the CC Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse 1/2 later start time @ 11am ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking for a Troxel 331-A saddle (listed on specs) for my 1940 Colson. Any of you sellers have one, bring it down. I'm your guy!


----------



## eddie bravo (Apr 5, 2014)

Ready to sell
Not what your looking for Don,  but its spring cleaning time!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looneymatthew (Apr 6, 2014)

*go get some vintage california gold*

Ltd

living the dream


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 7, 2014)

*Just to clarify ...................*

*Yes fellow riders & collectors - NEXT MONTH is the FREE 12 annual CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET & vintage bicycle ride ...... 

Well ... several riders came up to me at yesterdays ride & said they showed up EARLY @ yesterdays Cyclone Coaster Sunday ride - Well really early ( 7am ) for the ride thinking it was the swapmeet day - NOPE - that is NEXT MONTH - Same day as the May 4th CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride .... So hunt & gather & get up early for NEXT MONTH - 

The CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET & ride is on SUNDAY - MAY 4th - 7am-10:30am @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar 
Swapmeet FOLLOWED BY the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ 11am ( 1/2 hour later start tome due to the swapmeet ) go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for ALL the details ...

Great turnout for the CC Sunday ride yesterday with 210 counted & three dogs - 

See everyone next month - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*12th annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is near ... LESS THAN 2 weeks away !!!*

*That's right ... SWAPMEET will be here before we all know it ,,, I will have CYCLONE COASTER gear available 

Men's T-Shirts - Ladies Baby doll Shirts - Baseball Caps - Sun Visors - License Plates = $20.- ea
Iron Patches = $7.- ea.
Decals = Two for $5.
Embroidered Dickies Jackets available as special order ( wings logo w/ over 45K in stitches on back - skiptooth cog on front pocket & name on request )
Shelby Airflo & Bobby Shelby T-shirts are also available  @ $20.- ea.

ALL ITEMS are usually on hand & AVAILABLE before EVERY event & CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride

You can also send me a note here & I can ship them out to you too

Thanks everyone for your support & making CYCLONE COASTER what it is

Ride Vintage ... Frank*


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2014)

*I want to see a preview of what folks are bringing.*

I want to see a preview of what folks are bringing.  I have $$$$ burning a hole in my pocket and spent $1000 of it in the last 10 days....I need something to motivate me to stop spending and save for this. Prewar? 1940's?  Lets see some goodies!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 29, 2014)

*12th annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET is near ...THIS SUNDAY  !!!*

*go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 29, 2014)

*Good idea - how about also post what you want to buy .....*



Robertriley said:


> I want to see a preview of what folks are bringing.  I have $$$$ burning a hole in my pocket and spent $1000 of it in the last 10 days....I need something to motivate me to stop spending and save for this. Prewar? 1940's?  Lets see some goodies!




*GOOD IDEA - With the 12th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET coming THIS SUNDAY 

I think if people post what they are after to buy always helps too ... 

SO COME ON EVERYONE - POST WHAT YOU'RE BRINGING OUT & WHAT YOU HOPE TO FIND HERE *

I always bring the wrong items - If I bring complete bikes - people want parts & if I bring parts - everyone wants a bike it seems - so by posting here - maybe it will be a win win for all that are coming to the meet - just a thought -

*SWAPMEET DETAILS are ALWAYS POSTED on our website www.cyclonecoaster.com *

 Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a Mead Ranger Champion. This one is going to make it's =For Sale= debut at the Cyclone Coaster swap meet this coming Sunday. 

You never know you may not be looking and you may find this is "the bike for you" very nice example and =un-circulated=

As far as I know no local Mead Champions riding locally!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 30, 2014)

I need a Colson Drop stand, Colson Waterfall style front struts and a Colson Blister chain guard. Nice bike, Mark!


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 30, 2014)

*I will be there bringing some good stuff*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2014)

*I will bring some of this ......*

I will bring a bunch of CYCLONE COASTER stuff for sale .. ALSO .. misc parts & pieces - Prewar 1938-39 straight bar motorbike frame & truss fork w/ truss rods & related parts - crankset - wheelset - etc. - a Klaxon horn - Maybe a Black Phantom - Maybe a 1964 Balloon Wasp - maybe a Schwinn Cycletruck frame - maybe a Roadmaster Cycle truck almost complete - I am thinking of selling my Flocycle pictured in this pic from the Ink & Iron show last year ... it all depends on how much room is in the van .... there will be more stuff too ... Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 2, 2014)

*This sunday ...........*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I will bring a bunch of CYCLONE COASTER stuff for sale .. ALSO .. misc parts & pieces - Prewar 1938-39 straight bar motorbike frame & truss fork w/ truss rods & related parts - crankset - wheelset - etc. - a Klaxon horn - Maybe a Black Phantom - Maybe a 1964 Balloon Wasp - maybe a Schwinn Cycletruck frame - maybe a Roadmaster Cycle truck almost complete - I am thinking of selling my Flocycle pictured in this pic from the Ink & Iron show last year ... it all depends on how much room is in the van .... there will be more stuff too ... Frank




Alright .... digging through piles o parts & looking to bring some smalls .... can't wait ... Ride Vintage .... Frank


----------



## prewarkid (May 2, 2014)

*Swap*

I'll be there selling a few smalls and the 33 rollfast.


----------



## Robertriley (May 3, 2014)

*Can I get a pic of the 33 rollfast?*

Can I get a pic of the 33 rollfast?  I'd love to see it


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> Can I get a pic of the 33 rollfast?  I'd love to see it



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56398-1933-rollfast-motobike-deluxe-bicycle


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 4, 2014)

Good day started at 3:30 a.m. for the swap and ride but only a few pics. Hopefully someone else took some as well.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 5, 2014)

*LARGEST TURNOUT YET !!!!!!!!!!  Thanks EVERYONE for making it out !!!!*

*WOW ... This was the largest turnout to date @ the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET since we started doing them in 2007 ... 

LOADS of killer items for pre & post war Balloon Bicycles as well as early prewar bicycles too ... thanks to EVERYONE for BRINGING IT & making this FREE Swapmeet such a great success & loading your free spaces with hard to find items from you individual collections - passing them down to fellow CYCLONE COASTER riders ... The quality of items for sale always surprises me ... incredible items you just don't see at a regular swapmeet or even online anymore @ great California pricing  ... 

We will do it again in roughly 6 months again ... Our many thanks goes out to Chris Reece of Social D & owner of PIKE Bar & Restaurant for opening his doors early & making the lot available to us & making PIKE Bar & Restaurant the "Home of the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET" since day one...

The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride started half an hour later @ 11am from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE with 228+ riders counted for the Sunday ride with temps in the 80's with Sun & a light breeze along the coast & beach path we rode ... great turnout ... great day   

See those who are going with the CYCLONE COASTER hard core group @ the Yosemite ride with the Rolling Relics on SATURDAY May 17th - 10am - I will post the details on www.cyclonecoaster.com website in the next few days ... so check there for all the details & information near the end of this week ... 

Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2014)

Hey Mark, I'm glad you got photos of the Aerocycles together. I got some of each, but yours is a better shot. I did get a couple of the Huffys. sadly we only managed 5 Big tank Huffmans that were ridable, John was only able to make it with one.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2014)

Wow great picture Scott!


----------



## Spence36 (May 6, 2014)

Great day and turn out here's  a couple more
Pics beautiful day great ride . 












Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2014)

*Glad you were able to make it to the ride & swap ...*



Spence36 said:


> Great day and turn out here's a couple more
> Pics beautiful day great ride




Good to see you guys out at the swap & the ride - thanks for the pics & good to see you & the wife enjoying the day on the killer bikes ... good times ... Frank


----------

